# Scrog + Fim?



## DiamondJim420 (Apr 30, 2012)

In a SCROG grow, is FIM advantageous?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't know, but I do not see why it would not be worth giving it a try.  It will slow growth for a bit, but you are rewarded with two growing tips.


----------



## cmd420 (Apr 30, 2012)

DiamondJim420 said:
			
		

> In a SCROG grow, is FIM advantageous?


 
That is exactly what I am doing now.. 
check my grow journal.. the Blackberry Kush I just flipped have been fimmed and seem to be doing well..
there are plenty of healthy tips.. that's for sure.. 

I have read alot about scrogging combined with FIM and LST.. 

we shall see, but it looks great so far..


----------

